

Ask HN: Transfer a link, image or text between devices with out email - sadaftaf

Is there a better solution than sending email to myself to transfer a link, image or text from my iPhone to my PC?
======
malij
Heapo. It is a free app for iOS + Chrome extension:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/heapo-copy-paste-sync-
clipbo...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/heapo-copy-paste-sync-
clipboard/id921961118?ls=1&mt=8)

------
fasteo
Try PushBullet[1]

[1] [https://www.pushbullet.com/](https://www.pushbullet.com/)

~~~
_jomo
FYI: PushBullet HN thread [1]. It seems be working very much like Dropbox with
additional notifications and target devices [2]. I like the idea, but I wasn't
able to find out how long files are stored on their servers, I only found this
[2]:

> This push is saved in a database on our servers in order to enable you to
> access all of your pushes from more than just the device

Also, since the whole service is free, how are they going to make any profit?
In this blog post [3]

> PushBullet is free to use and we’re going to keep it that way. It is true
> though that since we’ve left our jobs, we are going to need to support
> ourselves. Fortunately, we’ve got a plan that’ll make both of these things
> possible. In the meantime we’re going to just live like poor college
> students again to make our savings last while we get everything up and
> running.

They don't mention what their "plan" is.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5087610](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5087610)

[2] [https://www.pushbullet.com/security](https://www.pushbullet.com/security)

[3] [http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/30/guest-post-weve-
left...](http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/09/30/guest-post-weve-left-our-
jobs-to-work-on-pushbullet-and-cant-wait-to-show-you-whats-coming-up-next/)

------
byoung2
Bluetooth if your PC has it. Evernote could work too.

------
AlexeyBrin
I use DropBox and PlainText 2.

